# non ci siamo mai visti prima



## saved

*H*o un dubbio circa la frase che ho messo in oggetto: è corretto se voglio dire ad una persona che non ci siamo mai visti prima dirgli "we didn't meet each other before" o dovrei dire "we didn't see each other before"?
*G*razie
*S*aluti



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## rrose17

Perhaps closer is "We never saw each other before" or more colloquially "We never laid eyes on each other before."


----------



## elisatbd

I guess in BE is more common to say "We'*ve* never *seen *each other before".


----------



## rrose17

elisatbd said:


> I guess in BE is more common to say "We'*ve* never *seen *each other before".


No you're right, I think in this context it makes more sense.


----------



## london calling

We've never met (each other) before.


----------



## cercolumi

Ho una domanda anch'io. 
Dato che, frequentando film in lingua originale (inglese ovviamente ), mi sembra di averlo sentito dire, vi chiedo: è proprio sempre necessario quel "each other"?
Non basterebbe dire anche solo "we've never seen before"?

Ops, sembra che lc mi abbia parzialmente già risposto.  E con "seen"?


----------



## london calling

No Cerco, con _seen_ ci vuole _each other.  _Comunque preferisco _meet (each other)_.


----------



## cercolumi

Grazie mille london.


----------



## You little ripper!

Isn't there a difference?

_non ci siamo mai visti prima = we've never seen each other before
non ci siamo mai incrontrati = we've never met before_


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> Isn't there a difference?
> 
> _non ci siamo mai visti prima = we've never seen each other before
> non ci siamo mai incrontrati = we've never met before_


The fact of the matter is that often, in Italian_, vedere_ means _incontrare_: it depends on the context (which we haven't got!). However, the impression I get from saved's original post is that he/she means "meet".


----------



## cercolumi

A me sembrano perfettamente intercambiabili C, forse il secondo è un po' più formale. E in inglese? C'è differenza d'uso?


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> The fact of the matter is that often, in Italian_, vedere_ means _incontrare_: it depends on the context (which we haven't got!). However, the impression I get from saved's original post is that he/she means "meet".


Ah, yes, context! It always helps in order to get the right translation.


----------



## rrose17

cercolumi said:


> A me sembrano perfettamente intercambiabili C, forse il secondo è un po' più formale. E in inglese? C'è differenza d'uso?


We've never met _in person _would be the same, I suppose, as we've never seen each other before. But still I can imagine you could see each other without actually meeting, in school perhaps or at some event. You see the other person and the other person sees you but you never, in fact, are introduced or meet.


----------



## london calling

cercolumi said:


> A me sembrano perfettamente intercambiabili C, forse il secondo è un po' più formale. E in inglese? C'è differenza d'uso?


E' quello il punto. In inglese non sono sempre intercambiabili. 

_Non l'ho mai visto in vita mia_: I've never seen him before/I've never laid eyes on him before/I've never clapped eyes on him before. _Non l'ho mai incontrato:_ I've never met him (but I may have seen him...).

Gino: Conosci Pino?
Gianni: Sì, ci siamo visti (incontrati) al compleanno di Giorgia.

_Do you know Pino?
Yes, we met at Giorgia's birthday party._

Qui "see" mi suonerebbe male...


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> We've never met _in person _would be the same, I suppose, as we've never seen each other before. But still I can imagine you could see each other without actually meeting, in school perhaps or at some event. You see the other person and the other person sees you but you never, in fact, are introduced or meet.


Also in a court of law where one is denying having any contact with another person.

_On the night of the 12th of August 1998, did you and ............?
I've never seen this person before!/We've never seen each other before today!_


----------



## cercolumi

Capisco il tuo punto di vista rrose, ma se avessi già _notato_ una persona in qualche luogo e me ne ricordassi non le direi comunque "non ci siamo mai incontrati prima" ma qualcosa tipo "io ti ho già visto-a/conosco, non eri al corso di xyz l'anno scorso?". E se la consapevolezza di essersi già visti fosse reciproca "non ci siamo mai presentati prima. Io sono..."



You little ripper! said:


> _I've never seen this person before! We've never seen each other before today!_


That works also with wives/husbands


----------



## elisatbd

london calling said:


> E' quello il punto. In inglese non sono sempre intercambiabili.
> 
> _Non l'ho mai visto in vita mia_: I've never seen him before/I've never laid eyes on him before/I've never clapped eyes on him before. _Non l'ho mai incontrato:_ I've never met him (but I may have seen him...).
> 
> Gino: Conosci Pino?
> Gianni: Sì, ci siamo visti (incontrati) al compleanno di Giorgia.
> 
> _Do you know Pino?
> Yes, we met at Giorgia's birthday party._
> 
> Qui "see" mi suonerebbe male...



Non si dice "Ci siamo visti" in questo contesto. Dici "ci siamo visti" riferendoti a qualcuno che hai già' conosciuto.
"Non ci siamo mai visti prima" significa che non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno incontrati.
Credo sia la stessa cosa in inglese. L'unica differenza è che in inglese si dice più comunemente "we've not met before" che "we've not seen each other before".


----------



## You little ripper!

cercolumi said:


> That works also with wives/husbands


Tee hee! A convenient way of telling someone that their expiry date is up and it's time to move on!


----------



## cercolumi

elisatbd said:


> Non si dice "Ci siamo visti" in questo contesto. Dici "ci siamo visti" riferendoti a qualcuno che hai già' conosciuto.


Ciao elisatbd 
Non capisco cosa vuoi dire, mi puoi spiegare meglio? A me sembra che si dica invece "ci siamo visti". Eravamo assieme ad una festa, nessuno ci ha presentati ma ci siamo visti/incontrati. Cosa intendi con _conosciuto_?


----------



## london calling

elisatbd said:


> Non si dice "Ci siamo visti" in questo contesto. Dici "ci siamo visti" riferendoti a qualcuno che hai già' conosciuto.
> "Non ci siamo mai visti prima" significa che non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno incontrati.
> Credo sia la stessa cosa in inglese. L'unica differenza è che in inglese si dice più comunemente "we've not met before" che "we've not seen each other before".


Ovviamente non voglio litigare con una madrelingua, ci mancherebbe, ma ti assicuro che da queste parti si usa dire così. Forse è un fatto regionale. Fatto sta che molti italiano confondono_ see_ e _meet_ quando parlano in inglese e secondo me dipende proprio dal diverso utilizzo che si fa (delle volte, non sempre) dei due verbi nelle due lingue.

_We've not met before/we've not seen each other before. _Frasi correttissime,  ma io non m'esprimerei mai così, essendo di Londra (mi hai fatto venire in mente una mia vecchia amica di Derby che parlava così.)

Comunque, _Non ci siamo mai visti prima_ (ossia mai visti né incontrati) in inglese si traduce con _We've never met before. We've never seen each other before_ rientra nella "confusione" di cui sopra.


----------



## elisatbd

Se eravamo alla festa e ti ho visto ma non ti ho parlato, non ti ho incontrato.
Se qualcuno successivamente mi chiede: "Conosci cercolumi?", rispondo: "L'ho visto alla festa" (ci siamo visti presuppone un contatto, una conoscenza).
Se invece ci siamo parlati alla festa ed era la prima volta, allora ci siamo incontrati (conosciuti).
E se qualcuno mi chiede poi: "Conosci cercolumi?", rispondo: "L'ho incontrato (conosciuto) alla festa".

In altre parole:
"ci siamo visti" non si usa come sinonimo di "ci siamo incontrati", se ci si incontra per la prima volta (ci si conosce).
"ci siamo visti" è sinonimo di incontrarsi, riferito a qualcuno che conosci già.

Prova a dirlo a tua moglie "ci siamo visti (con elitbd) alla festa". Vedi se lo interpreta come "ho conosciuto elitbd alla festa" (e non so quale delle due sia peggio )


----------



## london calling

Mia moglie? Sono femmina (e vedova, per giunta).


----------



## cercolumi

elisatbd said:


> Se eravamo alla festa e ti ho visto ma non ti ho parlato, non ti ho incontrato.



Non riesco a cogliere questa differenza elisa. Se per la prima volta ti vedo ad una festa e non ci parliamo, secondo me, ad una successiva domanda "conosci elisa?" posso rispondere alternativamente "si l'ho vista/incontrata alla festa di xxx (anche se non ci siamo presentati)".
Ma forse è un problema mio.  
@lc credo si riferisse a me/mia moglie


----------



## saved

voglio complicare la cosa perchè mi è sorto un dubbio. E' corretto dire: dico prima dico in italiano: lei mi ha chiesto se ci fossimo incontrati prima (parlando di una terza persona) e poi in inglese: she asked me if  we have never met before?
grazie


----------



## rrose17

Non molto complicato "She asked me if we had ever met before." o "She asked me had we ever met before." ma preferisco la prima.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

saved said:


> dico prima in italiano: lei mi ha chiesto se ci fossimo incontrati prima (parlando di una terza persona)





rrose17 said:


> "She asked me if we had ever met before." o "She asked me had we ever met before." ma preferisco la prima.


Ciao. Per tradurre come suggerito, cioè con "ever", la frase in italiano non avrebbe dovuto essere "Lei mi ha chiesto se ci fossimo MAI incontrati prima?" ?
Dato che nella frase di Saved il "mai" manca, la traduzione inglese non avrebbe potuto essere "She asked me if we had met before?" ?
Grazie.


----------



## rrose17

Hai raggione!   She asked me if we had met before.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie, Rrose, per la tua prontissima risposta e Buon Anno!


----------



## Joséphine.1975

london calling said:


> Ovviamente non voglio litigare con una madrelingua, ci mancherebbe, ma ti assicuro che da queste parti si usa dire così. Forse è un fatto regionale. Fatto sta che molti italiano confondono_ see_ e _meet_ quando parlano in inglese e secondo me dipende proprio dal diverso utilizzo che si fa (delle volte, non sempre) dei due verbi nelle due lingue.
> 
> _We've not met before/we've not seen each other before. _Frasi correttissime,  ma io non m'esprimerei mai così, essendo di Londra (mi hai fatto venire in mente una mia vecchia amica di Derby che parlava così.)
> 
> Comunque, _Non ci siamo mai visti prima_ (ossia mai visti né incontrati) in inglese si traduce con _We've never met before. We've never seen each other before_ rientra nella "confusione" di cui sopra.



grande London! Infatti mi stavo deprimendo e pensando "ma each other...perché?" non capivo, non mi arrivava il motivo ma ora che leggo il tuo "We have never met before"  mi cambia la vita.


----------



## saved

grazie ragazzi


----------

